# Through the Screen...



## melcooney (Apr 25, 2006)

Took this of my cat looking in the window 
while she was looking out:


----------



## Alpha (Apr 25, 2006)

you have a pet cross-stitch pattern?


----------



## stingray (Apr 26, 2006)

he does now


----------



## Calliope (Apr 26, 2006)

MaxBloom said:
			
		

> you have a pet cross-stitch pattern?


 
how cool is that...  that would make an awesome cross stitch!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 26, 2006)

Why is this in the "BLOOPERS" and "SNAPSHOTS" section, I wonder?


----------



## melcooney (Apr 26, 2006)

*Calliope and MaxBloom:*  I never thought about that! It would be a cool cross stitch pattern...

*LaFoto:*  I put it here because I did not think it was a good shot...


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 27, 2006)

Awww. Melissa!
Let me tell you: you are wrong here .


----------

